# New 40 Gal tank



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey all, just joined the site and hope yall have some advise for me. Ok we have a 10 gal setup with betta, ADF & couple other fish. We now know that the ADF & Cory require some friends so we've been looking at tanks to upgrade to. We went in Petco last night and saw our dream tank lol, 40 gal that's 36x18x16. The depth from front to back and shallow height sold us on it. We decided to ask the price so we could save up for it, when we did they said 1$ per gallon. Well can ya say we snatched it up. We still have to buy the rest of the stuff but in a month it should be up and running. We want to use black sand if possible and a marinepa d filter. Any suggestions on sand that's easily found and what size filter for the 40gal? Current isn't an issue because I've already had to use sponge below the waterfall to knock down the current. 
Thanks for listening and this is a great site! My family really loves the betta!:lol:


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't know what filter you should get (only because I haven't had a tank that size) so hopefully someone else can help with that. 

Now, about the sand, If I remember right you can use pool sand (which I think you can find in black). I would look at hardware stores since you can usually buy more of it for cheap.


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok thanks, found some at lfs but it was 20$ for 5lbs I think. Also the guy at pet shop said the marineland filter with bio wheels was best they had. It looked nice but it's for a 70 gal and im afraid that it'll be a lil much.


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Imo b4 you decide on filtration you really need to look at the big picture, questions like ... will it be planted? How many tank mates do you plan to add? Eating habits of those tank mates? What kind of tank mates if different that what you already have? .... And as for over filtration i really dont think you can as long as the current isnt over powering to the tank inhabitants. There is nothing wrong with cycling more water per hr. Again this just my opinion and iam sure many will disagree. But regardless you have to find what works for you  congratulations on scoring a good deal ! Looking forward to seeing pics of what you do with it!


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

If you want to do low cost filtration mabe look into sponge filters with adjustable flow powerheads. Im looking into that route myself for a large tank.


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. Also the tanks mates will be as follows- 8 Cory cat, 3 ADF, 1-2 mystery snails. Also we've been keeping a few male guppy with them so they'll make the move as well. We've had these fish together and have the feeding down and there is no aggression to speak of. The tank will defiantly be planted as the 10 gal is planted. We'll be adding Java moss for a nice grass look, duck weed for the top cover and some Java ferns etc. I wasn't worried about over filtration but wasn't sure about the current since its for a 70 gal and we have a 40 gal. If anyone has any suggestions on a few more tank mates let me know if not were content with what we have so they'll have plenty of room. Thanks all. 
This is unrelated but have iphone and can't post pics any tips would be appreciated


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

I also need to know how much sand? Do I use 40lbs for the 40 gal tank?


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

I believe the general rule of thumb is 2lbs per gallon. I was looking at your past post. The person at you lfs is way over charging on gravel i think... cuz at petco you can get sand $15 for 20lbs. $20 for 5lbs seems very high!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Drs. Foster and Smith sell CaribSea Tahitian Moon 20 pounds for $18.75 which is cheaper than my PetSmart. Of course you'd need 60-80 pounds but I love the look of CaribSea sand and gravel substrates. And it's free shipping at $49.00.

Freshwater Aquarium Substrate: CaribSea Instant Aquarium Tropical Aquarium Substrate

Aquarium Substrate for Marine Aquariums: CaribSea Instant Aquarium Substrate Tahitian Moon


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks all. Want black sand for the look and $$ isn't an issue. At same time don't want to spend it like an idiot lol. So 80lbs of sand for my 40 gal tank? Is there anything special about moon sand or just a name used?


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes 80 lbs ... the most visable difference between caribsea and the petco sand from what i can tell in my tanks is that petco sand has a little bit of dark gray super fine grains in it and the caribsea is a truer rich and full black


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I just like the way it looks; very clean and has a bit of sparkle which reflects the light. I have it in all of my tanks and am very pleased. The Doctors sell it for less than anyone else; especially when you consider buying locally includes sales tax. I got some regular black sand thinking I could fill in some spots and was very disappointed in how dull it looked by comparison.

I became somewhat leery of pool sand when I asked the guy at the pool store how long before we needed to change the sand in our filter. He said pool sand was extremely sharp so it would catch particulates and it took two or three years for the water running over it to smooth it to round. He didn't know if it was sharper than regular sand but he did know regular sand wouldn't work in a pool filter so he assumed it had to be sharper. How sharp is sharp? Still don't know. 

Forgot about tank mates. In my 20 with Dexter the Betta I have Dario Dario, Dario hysginon Neon, Ember Tetras, Otos, Pygmy and Habrosus Cories, Dwarf Cajun and Cambarellus texanus Crayfish, Vampire and Malawa Shrimp, Nerite and Assassin snails. Everyone gets along but my tank is really, really planted and Dexter spends very little time noticing the other fish and inverts as he is too busy weaving in and out of the plants and the bubbler.


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow thanks I didn't know about sand shaprness lol. Think I'll either order the moon sand or just buy black aquarium sand. Dullness won't matter because i plan on covering the bottom with Java moss. Thank you all so much


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Remember you can see the sand around the edges of the aquarium.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you have a Tractor Supply in your town? If you do, look at something called Black Diamond Blasting Sand in a medium grit (20/40). Pretty cheap. Wash well with a sieve. 

I strongly suggest an Aquaclear A-610 (up to 50 gallons usage @ 300gph) with sponge and biomax media. Or look at a canister depending on your budget. The Aquaclear should be available at Petco. The brand is owned by Hagen who also own Fluval. I've noticed some of the packaging changing over to Fluval.

Put API Laterite (available at Petsmart) under the sand (its the first thing that should go in the tank) along with a root tab or 2. Then put your sand in. Then continue with your planting/decor.

I've made good friends with the fish folks at my local Petco. I know what days the get deliveries of plants and fish. I let them know if I'm looking for something and get a phone call as soon as they start unboxing. Most of my new 5 gallon tank is planted with plants from Petco. They are lush and doing well!

Good luck!


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks Hester I'll go by tractor supply and see. What is the API and root tab? All of my plants r just planted in the gravel and doing fine. Please elaborate so I can make this as nice & healthy as possible


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Eclipse0512 said:


> Thanks Hester I'll go by tractor supply and see. What is the API and root tab? All of my plants r just planted in the gravel and doing fine. Please elaborate so I can make this as nice & healthy as possible


There are several companies that make a variety of products for Aquatic care. API (www.apifishcare.com) is one of them along with Seachem (www.seachem.com). There are others such as Tetra. These 3 brands are found in most of your Petsmart, Petco, Walmart and similar stores. You will also find Seachem and API and some more specialized brands at true aquatic store (local fish stores aka LFS). 

API makes a product called Laterite which is a clay material. Sand is an inert material - it has nothing in it to support plant life. No minerals, fertilizer or anything. Laterite allows for the fertilizers (ferts) to "bond" with the substrate and feed the root plants. Root tabs are ferts with a mix of various fertilizers to feed your root plants. API makes a root tab called API Root Tabs (Petco & Petsmart have these). Putting down the laterite followed by the root tabs and then the sand give you a good starting point for your rooted plants. Your floating plants don't generally benefit from root tabs. They do benefit from liquid ferts. API makes a product call Leaf Zone that you dose your tank with to feed the floating plants. 

Seachem also makes similar products. I personally will be switching over to the Seachem Flourish line for my newest tank while I use up my API products on my community tank. My research tells me the Seachem products are better. 

You can get really in depth about planted tanks and how to feed them. It can get really high tech with special mixing for specific plants (red plants need more iron for example), CO2 generators and dosing, refugiams, etc. Or you can be low tech and use the ready made stuff and enjoy watching your tank rather than working on it every minute of the day. I prefer low tech - root tabs once a month or 2, liquid ferts once a week after major water change, and CO2 boosters (liquid carbon but not CO2 - just a synthetic) daily. 

Your plants will grow without all of the products because they will feed off of ammonium, nitrites and nitrates, fish poo and the like. They will grow slowly. The products can make them take off and truly flourish. When you have thriving plants, you are adding to the balance of your system and you have a beautiful clear tank with vibrant and healthy fish. Keep in mind that your lighting and how long you light play into the equation as well.

I'm reading and learning everyday. What I don't know, I will be glad to research. There are others on this forum that are better versed than me. I'm just a hobbyist getting a lot of pleasure from my 2 tanks.


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

Awesome Susan, thank you so much. This will help a ton!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use generic root tabs I bought on eBay, Red Clay Tabs (Iron) I bought from www.bamaplants.com because he said Swords need Iron and Seachem Flourish Comprehensive. I do not use Seachem Flourish Excel because I found no noticeable difference when I ran out and didn't use for three months. Then I did use it and lost all my Anacharis (which Seachem admits Excel can kill). :-(

Here is a link I found especially informative on low-tech tanks. There are two articles: One is on low-tech without Excel and one is low-tech with Excel. The articles are based on Tom Barr's findings. This is a link to an article; not a forum.

How to Setup a Low-tech Planted Tank: A Guide for Planted Aquariums | Welcome to Sudeep Mandal's spot on the net


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

I love reading Tom Barr's stuff. I may not understand all of it but he knows his stuff.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

hestersu said:


> I love reading Tom Barr's stuff. I may not understand all of it but he knows his stuff.


That's why I like those two articles so much; he breaks Barr's stuff down into language anyone can understand. 

BTW, Seachem does not recommend using Excel with ADF or other amphibians.


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks all ill be making purchases every week if possible and will share with all of you for advise. I think I have a good bit to start with lol. All of you are so helpful and the other threads have answered so much


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you're not in a big hurry, AquaBid has a Saturday Night Event on the third Saturday of the month from 7:00 pm ET .... until. Lots of good deals on plants. www.bamaplants.com sells as "Nofishtoday." This month it is October 18.


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

I've looked at AB, do yall recommend it?noticed a lot of international sellers, how long does that usually take? This is for a future purchase ofc, saw some sharp bettas on there.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I only buy from US sellers. When I don't buy from "Nofishtoday" on SNE I buy directly from the web site. Or, www.plantedaquariumscentral.com which gives Betta Fish members a 10% discount but you need to PM me for the code.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

I bought Tai from BettaAkapes based on an auction I found on Aquabid. Purchased on 9/25. Shipped 9/27 to Denver. Shipped 10/2 to Texas. Received 10/4. He's in great shape and I'm vey happy.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, and welcome to the forum I just read your post here, and if you are still looking for filtration, I highly recommend a canister filter. I just recently switched 2 tanks from HOB's to E-heim cannister and can't believe the difference.

Congrats on your new tank


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

More info on cannister filters please. Thanks!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is a link. E-heim is the only one I am familiar, lots of good recommendations on this brand.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/larger/lg-909708-FS53049PZ-fish.jpg


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

oops, can't get the link right. This is at Dr. Foster and Smith online - lol.


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

Whats the difference in filtration? I use what's called waterfall lol


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

I just watched a couple of Youtube videos and did some reading. Get the Eheim! I'm jealous. I'd leave out the carbon media though. It comes with a spray bar rather than the waterfall method of a hang on the back (HOB) filter. The price point is great. Basically you have more media to push the water through filtering the water much better than a HOB. The closest HOB filter is the Aqualclear line since you can use very similar media in it. 

I personally think you will be very happy with the Eheim. If it would work on my 10 gal, I would get it.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

hestersu said:


> I just watched a couple of Youtube videos and did some reading. Get the Eheim! I'm jealous. I'd leave out the carbon media though. It comes with a spray bar rather than the waterfall method of a hang on the back (HOB) filter. The price point is great. Basically you have more media to push the water through filtering the water much better than a HOB. The closest HOB filter is the Aqualclear line since you can use very similar media in it.
> 
> I personally think you will be very happy with the Eheim. If it would work on my 10 gal, I would get it.


I have the E-Heim 2211 on my 10 gallon...it is incredible! My betta Marshawn likes to lounge in his floating plants with the water from the spray bar in his face, like a dog with his nose out the car window - lol. The connect valves can also be adjusted to reduce the flow if needed.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm off to the Interwebs in search of the 2211! Thanks! I've got to change out my Aqueon. Not working well for me.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm jealouse of your tank


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Eclipse - you need to look at the Ehiem 2217 for a 40 gallon. After researching, I'm going to go with the 2213. I can control the flow in my 10 gallon and if I go to a 20, it can transfer right over. 

Rule of thumb - gallons x 10 for flow rate (GPH).


----------



## Eclipse0512 (Oct 1, 2014)

So the eheim filter will be better for my community tank? The betta is our baby but want others to benefit as well


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Eclipse0512 said:


> So the eheim filter will be better for my community tank? The betta is our baby but want others to benefit as well


Yes I believe it will be better. You can control the flow if it's pushing the fish around too much but I would think that with a 40, you have more surface area to for the flow to spread out. You need the surface agitation for the plants. The filtration is superior. Your water will be crystal clear. I think you will have an awesome tank.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Ditto on the E-Heim


----------

